# Beautiful Night



## apple (Sep 28, 2010)

:grin:

Beautiful Night



Ruff, ruff, 
Woof. Ruff.
Arf. Bow wow wow,
arf arf, arf, bow wow.

Bowwowwowwowwow;   Woof

_     Aaooo
           Aaooo, roo roo roo
           Aaooo.  Aaooo.
           Aaooo roo roo roo.

           Arf.
_
Woof, woofwoof. Bow wow wow wow wow wow.


----------



## Mushin (Sep 28, 2010)

*?*

are you a dog?


----------



## apple (Sep 28, 2010)

I was.  This is genetic recall.


----------



## JonM (Sep 28, 2010)

Whoa, this is deep.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 29, 2010)

You are singing my lullaby, apple.   Every night I hear a version of this song, sung in three part harmony.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh, Sondra, you naughty girl. I clicked on expecting to be swept away by another of your exotic journeys, but only made it as far as my backyard. Never thought the economy was so bad it would trickle down to imaginary trips, cheaper to keep it close to home, I suppose. The repetition is to die for, hon, expertly executed *wink*, too lazy to look for the smiley. I officially nominate you for this year's award for most original piece. I got a kick out of this, love.


----------



## apple (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you *Gumby* and *CD* for your input and thoughts. A backyard can sometimes be profound.  And *JonM* yes, this is very deep. I will interpret the poem from dogspeak to English for you.  I know it is hard to understand.  

Beautiful Night 

and the night sifts through my fur; 
soft breeze inside moonlight.
I raise my head to the sweetness.
The earth seems holy.

A frail, finger of sound shivers in the distance.
My senses prickle to something familial, 
the scent of musk, rust, and feral tangle.
I remember a certain moon.

Urged toward the sound, I search for _that_ moon
and in exhilaration, I answer again,
and again and again.


----------



## WhitakerRStanton (Sep 30, 2010)

~


----------



## Martin (Sep 30, 2010)

Dearest Sondra, though I like your romanticized interpretation, I do believe it's not spot on. It's been a while since I spoke dog, but here's what I got from it:

*Beautiful night*

Who's there?
Show yourself.
You stranger, better keep out
or I'll wake master.

MASTER, WAKEUPWAKEUPWAKEUPWAKEUP

OMG!
Look at the moon,
it's a total complete full moon,
it's so intense OMG!

Wait, what was I doing?

Ah, yes; YOU, GETOUTGETOUTGETOUTGETOUTGETOUT...


----------



## apple (Sep 30, 2010)

Please Martin shut me up from laughing.  I'm sure you jest because you must know, Martin, you are speaking and interpreting in curbonics the canine equivilent to ebonics. And you took it quite literally.  I interpreted in the Kings English using poetic flair and, of course, poetic liscence.  You say taters, I say Potato. 

Yes, I'm still laughing, because it's funny ( but so dog cliched)


----------



## Gumby (Sep 30, 2010)

Well, perhaps it is all in the ear of the beholder then.


----------



## SilverMoon (Sep 30, 2010)

Apple, not being familiar with your work, imagine the look on my face when I read your first. You were in the dog house! Then in the interprative poem "Beautiful Night" you had gained all my respect and then I was in the dog house. I'll try to redeem myself, here.

Being a lover of imagery which of course I apply to my own verse, I was in 
Word Nirvana. (Martin might say)



> YOU, GETOUTGETOUTGETOUTGETOUTGETOUT...


 
But "Word Nirvana" it is. As crazy it sounds.

Simply brilliant. You've incorporated Personification and one more "f" or "s" would render a Similie. 


> A frail, finger of sound shivers in the distance


 
This was an immediate re-read because "in" threw me off. Then realized how affective it was marrying "breeze" and "moonlight". A deep relationship! 


> soft breeze inside moonlight


 
I'm partial to this because I've used "Holy" in similar context as yours.


> The earth seems holy.


 
So, I'm really looking forward to reading more of your work. Laurie


----------



## apple (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you Laurie.  I've been in a writers cramp for a long time, but it feels good to be back.Thank you for your comments.and I'm glad I got out of the dog house.  The idea of "Word Nirvana'  is beautiful  (thanks to Martin?)    my best to you,    Sondra


----------



## chrislewis (Oct 5, 2010)

I love this poem. It sounds like a beautiful place to be. I live in a district of Osaka city that is bizarrely quiet at night and find myself wishing a car would swish past every now and then! Is it available on audio cassette?


----------



## Gumby (Oct 5, 2010)

chrislewis said:


> I love this poem. It sounds like a beautiful place to be. I live in a district of Osaka city that is bizarrely quiet at night and find myself wishing a car would swish past every now and then! Is it available on audio cassette?



I could maybe make a fortune then... if I recorded each night of the week in my own back yard and neighborhood, sell it as a CD. Hmmmm...


----------



## chrislewis (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds like a plan. Can I pay via PayPal?;-)


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 8, 2010)

Sondra, love, the English translation is beautiful and so very apt. Martin's version was none too shabby, either, absolutely hysterical. I must give you another nod for originality, I very much enjoyed this unique experience.

Best,
Lisa


----------

